# Advice please ...



## Waiting for our forever family (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi

Was wondering if anyone would be able to help or been in the same position. We had our Nhs follow up today and whilst our dr has confirmed I can have medication for immunes, has said I will need to go private if I want the endo scratch. Anyone else been in this position and what did you do? 

If this is the case then we would probably look to have the scratch done at crgw but how would it work ... Do we still need to have the initial appt or do we just book for a scratch? We are hoping to have a Fet in November fingers crossed if they can book us in Cardiff but won't know until October. So how soon would we need to let crgw know? 

Sorry if this is all a bit muddled typing on the mobile lol. So basically anyone been in same position and what did you do? 

Also are there any benefit with having the scratch or any success stories? 

Thanks and any help would be greatly appreciated  xx


----------



## Waiting for our forever family (Mar 2, 2013)

Anyone ...


----------



## angelica_wales (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi there 

I'm afraid I don't know the answer. I've had a scratch at CRGW but I'm having all of my treatment there - why don't you call them and ask?


Good luck!


----------



## Sarapd (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi Hoping for a Miracle
I did a cycle with IVF Wales in May and had my endo scratch at CRGW.  I've had a few cycles there so they know me well but I just rung them and told them my dates and they worked out when was best to have the scratch.  
Hope that helps.
Sara. xx


----------



## Talkingfrog (Apr 17, 2014)

Hoping for a miracle - CRGW are very friendly and helpful.  As Angelica has said, I would give them a ring and ask.  Don't be put off if the receptionist says she needs to get a nurse or doctor to call you back - they are very good at calling back when they say they will and that way you can ask a few more questions.


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi I haven't been to CRGW but have seen alot of successes after the scratch has been done, whether it's fluke not sure but hey nothing to lose having it, the idea is the scratch gets local blood flow to improve as the body sees the scratch as needing to be healed.

I had a hysteroscopy and implantation cuts done at same time, that combined with some other stuff helped me to success in the end x


----------



## Harper14 (Sep 29, 2013)

Hoping for a miracle - I am a success my first cycle failed second with immunes and scratch worked, my clinic do the scratch but I know that if your not a patient they also do for patients being treated elsewhere I think cost is around 200 so I would just ring the private clinic and book in but it needs to be at a certain time in your cycle. It was painful but I would def recommend 

Good luck x


----------



## Waiting for our forever family (Mar 2, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I emailed them and they just told me to ring when I have my dates. I was worried as my cycles are not regular at all and as long as they have a few days notice then it should be fine. Roll on the planning appointment and hopefully we can start with my next cycle. This journey doesn't get any easier. 

Lovely to hear the success stories it gives me hope. Good luck to everyone having or about to have treatment  xx


----------

